# Sang H. Kim Hapkido



## Devlin76 (Dec 18, 2010)

This might have been covered already, but I did not find it in the forum.  
I have liked most of what I have seen from Sang H. Kim and Turtle Press, but I do not know much about the Master himself.  I know he is a high ranking Taekwondo guy and was a competition star back in the day.  But what about his Hapkido stuff?  Who did he study Hapkido with?  Are his Hapkido videos good?  Traditional?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## American HKD (Dec 26, 2010)

He posts no info on his HKD training. Like many people in TKD they may have dabbled in HKD, he doesn seem to be a HKD Master.


----------



## leadleg (Dec 26, 2010)

never mind wrong Kim,if you want a video from turtle press,with someone named Kim,get HKD essentials with GM Myong Yong Kim.


----------

